

Ask HN: Amazon, with Bitcoin? - karlcoelho1

BitCoin has become really popular recently, and Amazon is as famous as ever right now. An Amazon with Bitcoin Payment only, would be amazing! I&#x27;m talking Bitcoin as the ONLY means of payment, here. Overstock.com is an exception.
======
deadfall
This makes little sense to me. Bitcoin only? Seems like they would miss out on
a lot of business; which from my perspective they want more business from a
variety of means(i.e. Amazon Fresh). My Mom and Grandmother do not know what
Bitcoin is, let alone how how to acquire it. Bitcoin as an added payment, yes.

~~~
karlcoelho1
It's just an idea. Bitcoin could possibly be the next biggest thing from the
Internet. Not just a new currency, but a new form of monetary means. I'm sure
your mom and Grandmother didn't know about the Internet in the 1990's, right?
What about now? It's just been 20 years, since.

------
judah
What's your question, exactly?

~~~
karlcoelho1
Ooops! I mean't to say, is there anything like this exactly at the moment?

